# Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 - Preview



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

Montag, den 11.08.2008

Vor einiger Zeit erschien die Beta für das Spiel "Command & Conquer Red Alert 3".

Den Key dafür gab es bei dem Add On "Kanes Rache" für "Tiberium Wars". Dieser konnte auf einer Seite freigeschaltet werden, damit dann der Beta Key zugesandt wird.

Nachdem ich vor zwei Wochen eine Mail bekommen habe mit dem Registrierungs- und Downloadlink, begab ich mich sofort in das neue C&C Universum.

*Das Menü*
Beim Menü ist alles in Rot bzw. Rottönen gehalten. Unter der Rubrik "Settings" sind diverse Einstellmöglichkeiten für die Grafik, Audio, Netzwerk und Hotkeys wählbar.

*Das Spiel*
Kommen wir nun zum eigentlich wichtigsten Teil des ganzen Previews: dem Spiel selbst.

Schnell wird klar, das es noch im Betastatus ist. Die drei wählbaren Seiten (Japaner, Amerikaner, Sowjets) sind noch nicht ausbalanciert und somit ist es speziell für Einsteiger frustrierend, wenn sie ihre Lieblingsseite nehmen und feststellen, das der Gegner wesentlich stärkere Einheiten besitzt.

Dies wird bei der sowjetischen "Dreadnough" und dem "Kirov Zeppelin" sichtbar. Beide Einheiten besitzen noch zu starke Waffen.

Ebenso sind die "King Oni" der Japaner recht stark, aber zu schlecht gepanzert.

Bei den Amerikanern ist das Upgraden schwierig, da jeder Posten, welcher zur Erweiterung gebaut wird, eigenständig geupdatet werden muss, was sich nicht nur in den Ressourcen niederschlägt, sondern auch die Zeit raubt.

Rushen ist dank des noch unausgereiftem Ressourcenmanagement nicht möglich. Viel zu wenig bringen die "Sammler" an um damit schnell voran zu kommen.

Ein besonderes Augenmerk sind jedoch die Amphibienfahrzeuge von denen es auf allen drei seiten massig gibt. 

Zwar soll im Mehrspielermodus der Teslapanzer nicht verfügbar sein, jedoch macht dies nichts, da das "Teslaschiff" der Sowjets auch auf die schon angesprochene amphibischen Fähigkeiten zurückgreifen kann, um somit auf dem Land für Unheil zu sorgen.

Wärend die Japaner mit ihren Gebäuden über das Land rollen können um sich dort auszubreiten, müssen bei den Sowjets erstmal die Gebäude auf dem Spielfeld platziert werden.

Bei den Amerikanern muss wie gewohnt gewartet werden, bis im Baumenü die "Uhr" rumgelaufen ist.

*Die Einheiten*

bisher leider alles nur auf englisch

*Amerikaner:*


*Soldaten:*
*Stormtrooper*: Einfacher Fußsoldat
*Roketman*: Soldat mit Panzerfaust
*Ingenieur*: kann Gebäude einnehmen und reparieren (amphibisch)
*Spion*: spioniert Gelände aus und kann Geld aus der Raffinerie stehlen.
*Tanja*: sehr effektive Fußeinheit mit zwei dicken Wummen...also ihre Pistolen...ihr versteht schon  (amphibisch)


*Panzer:*
*Prospector*: Sammler und mobile Basisstation (amphibisch)
*Riptide* *ACV*:Truppentransporter mit MG & Torpedos vs. Schiffe (amphibisch)
*Multigunner*: Anti-Luft MG-Fahrzeug
*Guardian* *Tank*: normaler Panzer
*Athena* *Cannon*: beschießt Gegner mit Mini-ionenkanonen, Schutzschild für Einheiten im Umfeld
*Mirage* *Tank*: großer Panzer, Tarnfunktion für sich oder Einheiten im Umfeld
*MCV*: Mobiles Baufahrzeug (amphibisch)


*Schiffe:*

*Delphin*: attakiert Schiffe mittels Ultraschall
*Hydrofoil*: Anti-Luft Raketen, sehr schnell
*Assault* *Destroyer*: schwerer Kreuzer, Impulskanone (gut gegen Panzer) (amphibisch)
*Flugzeugsträger*: schweres Schiff mit 3 Miniflugzeugen, sehr effektiv

*Flugzeuge:*
*Vindicator*: Bomber, leicht gepanzert
*Apollo* *Fighter*: leichtes Anti-Luft Flugzeug
*Cryocopter*: high tech Helicopter, kann Gegner "einfrieren"
*Century* *Bomber*: schwerer Bomber mit aussagekräftigem Wumms, kann Truppen transportieren

Das wars erstmal. Die Einheiten der Sowjets und der Japaner kommen im Laufe des Tages.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Player007 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Command & Conqer Red Alert 3 - Preview*

Schönes Preview 
Sollte es auch für andere Spiele geben 

Gruß


----------



## GoZoU (11. August 2008)

*AW: Command & Conqer Red Alert 3 - Preview*

Nur n Tipp am Rande: Die Reihe heißt immer noch *Command & Conquer*, wäre nett wenn du das im gesamten Text, in der Überschrift und in den Stichwörten (falls das möglich ist) änderst  aber ansonsten ne feine Arbeit 

BTW: Ein Pflichtkauf^^

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Command & Conqer Red Alert 3 - Preview*

steht doch so da ?! Oder hab ich was übersehen


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2008)

*AW: Command & Conqer Red Alert 3 - Preview*

 Vergleich mal selber ... 

Command & Conqer
Command & Conquer


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Command & Conqer Red Alert 3 - Preview*

damn -.- *tilt* ich änder es mal eben...thx 

Edith sagt: Kann ein Mod bitte die Threadüberschrift ändern? ^^ Danke


----------



## Malkav85 (15. August 2008)

Heute Abend gibts neue Screens. Diesmal Einheiten und Gebäude der Sowjets, sowie Erläuterungen über die Fähigkeiten


----------



## riedochs (15. August 2008)

Hat wer ne Idee wo ich das Video hochladen kann?


----------



## nfsgame (17. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Idee wo ich das Video hochladen kann?


 My Video/YouTube. Dann bekommst du nach dem Hochladen nen Foren-Link


----------



## Fransen (17. August 2008)

Kannst du vllt. ein paar Bilder machen.
Ansonsten ist das Preview, super.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2008)

Update...

Patch 1.3 ist live - ist ganz schön gross
Download hat fast 40 Minuten gedauert


----------



## riedochs (17. August 2008)

Changelog?


----------



## Malkav85 (17. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Kannst du vllt. ein paar Bilder machen.
> Ansonsten ist das Preview, super.


 
Kommen Morgen  Hatte leider am WE keine Zeit gefunden. 

Fotos und Erklärung der Einheiten und deren Fähigkeiten.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Changelog?


 
Aber bitte - aber gerne 

===================================================
Command & Conquer(tm) Red Alert(tm) 3 Public Beta
Version 1.3 Patch Notes - August, 2008
===================================================
This patch for the Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 Public Beta
brings the beta fully up to date with the development branch.  It
contains a large number of bug fixes and balance changes. Here are
the most notable balance changes:
<Balance Changes>

Global Changes:
• Wall health increased to 300 from 100.
• Bridge health decreased to 1000 from 6000.
• All MCV’s now can crush light vehicles. 
• Garrison Range Bonus increased to 200% from 125%
• Infantry vulnerability to PRISM weapon increased to 100% from
30%.
• All ships should now slow down by 25% when REALLYDAMAGED.
• Standard surface ship armor vulnerability to Rocket damage
reduced to 100% from 150%.
• Amphibious Ground Units should no longer be crushing infantry on
water.
• Heroic Veterancy now grants a 25% rate of fire increase.
• Heroic infantry are now immune to Bark-Stun.
• T1 base defenses now require line of sight. Check your firing
lanes!
• Air Superiority Fighter attack ranges increased to 300 from 200.
• Aircraft are now twice as vulnerable to CANNON and GUN damage.
This should only affect how quickly ground units can kill them
while they’re docked.
• Anti-Ground Aircraft will now reveal themselves to their victims
if they’re shooting from up on a plateau.
• Bark / Roar stun duration increased to 10 seconds from 6. (15s
if you have Advanced Tech)
• Frozen Units are no longer insta-gibbed by RADIATION damage.
• Prism, Tesla, and Wave Force weapons no longer “thaw” frozen
units.
• Repair Drone leash range increased by 50.
• Refineries now have a 30s infiltration delay, to prevent players
from spamming infiltrators at refineries and getting mo money, mo
problems.

Allied Changes:

• Peacekeeper health reduced to 150 from 200.
• Peacekeeper now does more damage when up close than when far
away.
• Peacekeeper damage reduced to 40 at point blank, from 60, and 25
at max range, from 30.
• Peacekeepers are no longer immune to RADIATION damage when their
shield is active.
• Engineer now gets a big armor boost when he’s in his (presumably
Kevlar) medic tent. He’s also immune to bark stun in this mode.
• Multigunner Turret now has a unique weapon for the Imperial
Warrior.
• IFV / Multigunner Turret + Dog/Bear range increased to 300 from
150.
• IFV now has a unique weapon when garrisoned by an Imperial
Warrior
• IFV + Dog bark-stun duration increased to 5s from 3s.
• IFV + Peacekeeper should now be doing AUTO_CANNON damage.
• IFV + Tesla Trooper rate of fire doubled.
• Guardian Tank target painter reload time increased to 2 seconds
from 0.
• Cryocopter cryo-beam range decreased to 150 from 300.
• Cryocopter freeze damage DPS reduced by half.
• Mirage Tank invisibility field radius decreased to 175 from 200.
• Mirage Tank mirage field toggle reload time decreased to 2
seconds from 10.
• Assault Destroyer Black-Hole Armor armor buff reduced to 25%
from 75%.
• Athena Cannon shield HP reduced to 2000 from 4000. Duration
increased to 20s from 10s. Reload time reduced to 20s from 60s.
• Dolphin’s can now damage multiple targets per shot. 
• Century Bomber bomb damage radius reduced to 25 from 50.
• Surgical Strike now strikes much faster, although no more
precisely.
• Surgical Strike damage reduced against Harvesters. 
• Time Bomb 1 damage reduced against Harvesters. 
• Cryo Satellite powers now have a pre-attack delay time of 5
seconds. In addition to making the power more balanced, it also
horribly broke the visual FX!

Soviet Changes:
• Bear ground speed reduced to 85 from 100. Bear water speed
increased to 85 from 75. Bear health increased to 190(!) from 50.
• Flak Trooper magnetic mine range decreased to 20 from 75.
• Soviet Ore Collector reactive armor buff increased to 75% from
50%.
• Terror Drones will now damage aircraft in the air. Previously
they would stop damaging an aircraft once it became airborne.
• Terror Drone damage against Eggs reduced by 40%.
• Apoc Tanks can now grind large vehicles (MCV’s) and even
structures(!) using its harpoon + grinder.
• Heroic Apoc tank damage type changed to EXPLOSIVE from CANNON.
• Heroic Apocalypse Tanks now fire high explosive rounds that
detonate in an eerily similar fashion to that of V4 rockets.
• Soviet Bunkers now refund half their cost when sold. Soviet
Bunkers no longer spawn a conscript when sold.
• Natasha’s bombing run reload time decreased, she should now be
able to immediately paint a new target when she’s done with the
old one.
• Soviet Power Tree reorganized.
• Toxic Corrosion can only be used against friendly targets. Toxic
Corrosion death weapon explosion damage increased to 500 from 300,
radius increased to 80 from 50. Length of the active radiation
trail increased. 
• Desolator Airstrike field damage increased by 4x.
• Desolator Airstrike will now clear garrisons.
• Desolator Airstrike time to target reduced by 5 seconds for all
levels. 
• Orbital Refuse time to target increased for all levels.
• Magnetic Satellite now has a 2 second pre- attack delay, giving
you time to GTFO of the way. Beam duration increased by 3 seconds
per level. Beam Speed increased to 50 from 30. Doubled effective
radius. 
• Magnetic Satellite now only affects units that are of roughly
equivalent size / tech to its level. This means that a level 1 mag
satellite will only pick up light vehicles (sickles, IFV’s,
Tengu’s, etc); level two can pick up larger vehicles such as
artillery, T2 ships, Harvesters, and Main Battle Tanks; level 3
(or “Trip”, as his friends call him) can pick up any vehicles,
even Apoc Tank’s and MCV’s. 

Empire of the Rising Sun Changes:
• Burst Drone attached speed penalty increased to 50% from 25%.
• Burst Drones received a 40% damage scalar against Nano-cores.
• Burst Drones (of the currently attached variety) are now
directly targetable.
• Imperial Warrior is now immune to Bark-Stun while bonsai
charging.
• Tank Buster: A burrowed tank buster can no longer attack. You
must first unburrow them before giving an attack command.
Essentially this cuts the middle “down in the hole but half way up
and shooting” state of the tank buster.
• Japanese Refineries now grant enough buildability to allow you
to wall in your harvesters.
• Japan Base Defense now has a 15 second cool down time on its
weapon toggle.  
• Mecha Tengu ground speed increased to 125 from 100. Water speed
increased to 100 from 80.
• Transformers are no longer receiving that a massive shroud clear
buff when in the air.
• Yari Mini Sub Kamikaze attack damage reduced against Harvesters. 
• Seawing water speed increased to 125 from 100.
• Tsunami tanks are now buildable from the Japanese Naval Yard.
• Tsunami Tank secondary ability armor buff changed to 50% across
the board and now increases your Tsunami’s speed by 25%.
• Chopper VX speed increased to 140 from 120.
• Chopper VX should now have an easier time attacking moving
units.
• Rocket Angel paralyze whip range decreased to 250 from 300.
• Rocket Angels Paralysis Whip no longer works against air
targets.
• Waveforce Artillery can no longer fire while moving.
• Shogun Battleship: Changed the Ramming Speed ability from a
toggle to a location-targeted ability. Reduced duration of ramming
speed to 5 seconds from 10. Ramming Battleships now have
noticeable acceleration.
• Final Squadron aircraft will now attack enemy aircraft while in
flight.
• Final Squadron spread reduced for all levels. Number of planes
per target increased for level 2 and 3.
• Final Squadron attack damage reduced against Harvesters. 
• Emperor’s Resolve status effect changed from a damage boost to a
rate of fire boost. Overall DPS increase should remain the same.
• Point Defense Drones are no longer castable on infantry
• Balloon bomb spread decreased. Level 1 now drops 6 bombs, up
from 4. Level 2 drops 10 bombs, up from 8. Level 3 drops, get
this, 14 bombs up from 12.
• Balloon Bomb damage halved.  Balloon Bomb damage reduced against
Harvesters.
• Balloon bombs now move twice as fast. They however fall at the
same old speed.
• Balloon Bombs are immune to Magnetic Satellite. Apparently
they’re made out of ceramics or wood or something.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> • Wall health increased to 300 from 100.



Es gibt Mauern? Damit hab Ich alles gesehen. Ist gekauft.


----------



## Malkav85 (19. August 2008)

*Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 - Preview*​ 
*Sowjets:*

Die Sowjets zeichnen sich durch eine schlagfertige Marine aus. Die U-Boote sowie die Dreadnough sind gefürchtete Gegner auf dem Meer. 

In der Luft hingegen kann nur der Kirov Zeppelin überzeugen durch seine hohe Durchschlagskraft. 

*Gebäude der Sowjets:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die "Skills" der Sowjets:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nun eine Auflistung der einzelnen Einheiten:

*Soldaten:*

*gepanzerter* *Bär*: Wie der "Hund" im zweiten Teil gut zum Erkunden
*Soldat*: Bewaffnet mit einer MG, sehr leichte Panzerung
*Panzerfaustsoldat:* Bewaffnet mit einer Panzerfaus, im Sekundärmodus "zielsuchend"
*Ingenieur*: unbewaffnet, kann Gebäude zu Land und zu Wasser einnehmen
*Spion*: Infiltriert Raffinerien und andere Gebäude, stielt Geld und kann Produktionen einsehen.
*Teslatrooper*: grillt Einheiten mit Teslastrahlen, verstärkt die Teslaspule



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sowjetische* *Tanja*: Commando Bot mit durchschlagenden Waffen (amphibisch)

*Panzer:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sammler*: kann sich im Sekundärmodus mit Panzerung verstärken



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sputnik*: Basiserweiterung (amphibisch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Spider*: landeinheit, Gattlinggeschütz, gut gegen Infantrie
*Bullfrog*: Anti Luft Geschütze, kann Truppen transportieren (amphibisch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Hammer* *Tank*: einfacher Panzer, gut gegen andere Panzer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*V4*: Atillerie der Sowjets, kann Primär zielschießen, oder sekundär ein Bombardement veranstalten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Mammut*/*Apocalypse* *Tank*: der wohl beliebteste und bekannteste schwere Panzer überhaupt, macht reihenweise gegnerische Panzer platt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Marine:*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Teslaboot*: Teslastraheln bruzzeln die Gegner, Sekundär funzt nur im Wasser, kann dort U-Boote "grillen" mit einem flächendeckenden Stromstoß, auch an Land als "Teslapanzerboot" verwendbar im Multiplayer (da es im Multiplayer keinen Teslapanzer geben wird)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Submarine/UBoot*: verschießt Torpedos, leider zu leicht gepanzert, aber schwer zu treffen für die Gegner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dreadnough*: Marine Artillerie, sehr starke Feuerkraft aber lange Ladezeit, hat im Sekundärmodus mehr Power aber nimmt an Lebensenergie ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Flugeinheiten:*

*Mig*: schnelles Flugzeug, neigt dazu in der Luft zu "stehen"...wahrscheinlich ein Bug 
*Hammerhead* *Helicopter*: unterstützende Lufteinheit gegen Bodenziele, leichte Panzerung
*Kirov*: Zeppelin mit mächtigem Wumms, haut in einer 5er Gruppe eine gesamte Basis weg, Sekundär können Nachbrenner eingeschaltet werden um schneller ans Ziel zu kommen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars soweit erstmal. Muss noch Screens von einigen Fuß- & Flugeinheiten schießen. Später kommen noch die Gebäude dazu.

Gruß
Marc


----------

